# A few questions about Vizslas



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2022)

I have been looking at getting my own dog for the past few years. My family have always owned dogs so they are a second nature to me and really part of the family. I have had my eyes on getting a vizsla after learning of their brilliant temperaments and high exercise needs. I love running so plan to run with my future dog. I currently live with my parents so there is someone constantly in the house, however this will change after I move out and get a job.

My questions are:
How much exercise on an average day do they need? I have seen anywhere between 45 mins - 2 hours, so quite a difference.

My future career would mean leaving the dog home alone for a full working day. I'm aware they are prone to separation anxiety. I have looked into methods of dealing with SA, is it possible to leave a vizsla alone for 8 hours a day?

Thank you for any help. I have already learnt so much about vizslas and dogs in general due to these forums, cheers!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

I’ve seen Vizslas raised on farms with basically unlimited room, and I’ve seen Vizslas raised in Boston and Manhattan apartments. Anything is doable.
As with humans, the more in shape the dog is, the longer the exercise period becomes. A well conditioned Vizsla can keep going for hours as long as it has access to water. The more in shape you are, the more in shape your dogs can be. Don’t stress about the point. Unless you’re on a bicycle, motorcycle, or quad, no human can match a Vizsla running.To a large extent, they will exercise themselves given access and time.
Yes they can be left alone for 8 hours. It isn’t ideal, and you have to accept that if they pee or poop during that interval, it’s on you, and not them. So prepare for that. It’s better if you can hire a service to come in and let them out mid day. 
When you’re home, you have to “ be home”, and be with them. They’re really good at telling the time of day without a watch.😉
SA is an individual dog thing. Some can handle it quite well. Other can’t. Luckily I’ve never had issues with it.
My only advice would be to get a puppy while still living at home. It’s a lot easier to leave an adult alone, than a puppy.


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2022)

gunnr said:


> I’ve seen Vizslas raised on farms with basically unlimited room, and I’ve seen Vizslas raised in Boston and Manhattan apartments. Anything is doable.
> As with humans, the more in shape the dog is, the longer the exercise period becomes. A well conditioned Vizsla can keep going for hours as long as it has access to water. The more in shape you are, the more in shape your dogs can be. Don’t stress about the point. Unless you’re on a bicycle, motorcycle, or quad, no human can match a Vizsla running.To a large extent, they will exercise themselves given access and time.
> Yes they can be left alone for 8 hours. It isn’t ideal, and you have to accept that if they pee or poop during that interval, it’s on you, and not them. So prepare for that. It’s better if you can hire a service to come in and let them out mid day.
> When you’re home, you have to “ be home”, and be with them. They’re really good at telling the time of day without a watch.😉
> ...


Thanks gunnr, you've cleared up alot of queries I had about the breed and my potential future lifestyle. And yes I was thinking just that about raising a puppy now before I move out. Cheers!


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

My vizsla is regularly home alone for 8-10 hours at a time and hasn't had an accident in about 8.5 years

You sound like you'll be a great V owner


----------



## Dodger (Jan 5, 2022)

organicthoughts said:


> My vizsla is regularly home alone for 8-10 hours at a time and hasn't had an accident in about 8.5 years
> 
> You sound like you'll be a great V owner


Thanks, that's great to hear!


----------

